# A 18yr old INTJ looking for people to relate to& New to the site looking to learn



## Erik Anthony Johnsen (Jun 25, 2011)

*A 18yr old INTJ looking for people to relate to& New to the site looking to learn*

:mellow: I am tired of not having anyone around me even remotely understand or relate to me. I want to talk to some people who can possibly get rid of this lonleyness inside. Talk? :happy:


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

You'll be looking for a while.


----------



## Erik Anthony Johnsen (Jun 25, 2011)

Ya I know, but I think cuz I am an INTJ I tend to push people away from me cuz i always get the comment that im "too smart" or "weird in a good way"


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to life as an INTJ. Learn to embrace it, rule the world, and try to find an ENFP along the way.


----------



## Erik Anthony Johnsen (Jun 25, 2011)

Well honestly I am new to this whole thing but I know this is something I will be looking into my whole life with the personality types. But How would you be able to pick out other personality types like that?


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

Typing gets easier with research and practice. ENFPs are extroverted, but since INTJs are rather intimidating you may not notice at first. They can keep up with you intellectually. Their lives are usually rather chaotic and strange. And they're super attracted to INTJs.

Now if only I could find out how to meet more of them. I'd rather not waste my time with the rest (except INFPs, who are also awesome but really difficult).


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

Also I question your INTJness with such words as "cuz" and your other spelling, grammatical, and punctuation errors. You may want to verify your type.


----------



## Erik Anthony Johnsen (Jun 25, 2011)

Ya, I cant find anyone really but everyone seems to find me. Except for one case a few months back I was buzzed off monster energy and decided to walk into a group of people I have never talk to before and pretended to be an extrovert. As a result I made a good impression but I also was drained mentally from being so extroverted so I went and did what any other INTJ dose and found a quiet corner to think. As I sat down It appeared that I had made an impression on one of the girls in the group and she came and sat down next to me and we began to talk. We ended up getting each others phone numbers since we found we had some same intrests and such. She too is an introvert too. I dont know her type fully but what stands out most is that she is stubborn, emotional, and reserved.

We are still friends now and I mostly find my self helping her because she seeks my intelligence that she often makes fun off.


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

Social confidence takes time. At some point your inner confidence will exude outward, and you'll have an easier time. My suggestion is to talk as much as possible to as many people as possible, especially while you're still in your school years.


----------



## Erik Anthony Johnsen (Jun 25, 2011)

School years are getting shorter and shorter now, but i just have to make up a few credits for high school before I leave. This gives me another year to get out there and get social, but its just the challenge for not feeling so drained from just talking to people even if im not being talkative. I am getting better very slowly but I also need to trust people more. But at the same time I've been told I need to be more selfish and not try to make other people happy instead of my self.


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

Talking to people will almost always be draining. The best thing you can do is either talk about things you're interested in (which bores most people) or just be as sarcastic as possible, which many people like anyway. That's not as draining. Also don't feel too pressured into having to say something. Just chime in every now and then, as much as you want to.

INTJs are certainly not people-pleasers. Don't try to be. Don't trust people either. They're idiots. You have full reason to be cautious around this world of drunken asshats. Find people you like and don't lose touch.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forums :happy:. I think INTJ's love online friendships..I may be wrong :laughing:



ComtriS said:


> Also I question your INTJness with such words as "cuz" and your other spelling, grammatical, and punctuation errors. You may want to verify your type.


I wouldn't rely on typing according to detailed language on PerC because we're coming from everywhere and are using all kinds of types of language and dialects :wink:


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

Michael82 said:


> I wouldn't rely on typing according to detailed language on PerC because we're coming from everywhere and are using all kinds of types of language and dialects :wink:


INTJs are notorious for being spelling/grammar nazis. Also for being evil and trying to take over the world. Who does that remind you of? Heil INTJs!


----------



## streetsweeper (Jun 14, 2011)

Erik Anthony Johnsen said:


> Ya I know, but I think cuz I am an INTJ I tend to push people away from me cuz i always get the comment that im "too smart" or "weird in a good way"


It’s not because you’re an INTJ that you push people away, you push people away because you’re you. Four letters can’t define your personality.

ENFP’s and INTJ’s? 
Social confidence takes time?



ComtriS[/QUOTE said:


> I don’t like what you’ve been teaching this poor kid! and, if I wasn’t currently very busy I would most defiantly defend this statement with logic


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

Sorry, I was speaking in INTJ-speak. If a different type asked, I would have provided the answer in less straight-forward terms.

I don't know why you're griping about my comment about ENFPs and INTJs -- it's an amazing match, that I haven't experienced anything close to in any other relationship. And also, social confidence does take time for INTJs, I think. Being social is ridiculously hard for us.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to PC 
I hope you find what you're lookin for


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Me understandy

I am yet convinced we push people away we are open and honest all are welcome. 
Welcome you.
You wait to be approached perhaps?
Perhaps misunderstood by the approaching many, or few.
Few people have the capacity to look and see

As for the rest i hurl into the pit of mosntorsitys*smiles

they do make sense to themselves  But don’t we all
Except when the werewolf entity takes over me body
Let me t E l L eek argh nooOO AwwwoooooOOO

Edit I know exactly what you mean 
i should do a little more direct interacting and befriend some people
and listen
yes lots of listening
even if it makes no sense

I can tell you they are are plenty of nice people here
a hodgepodge (yup thats a word in scotland) mixture of all types
from your mad secular extroverts (who I all love) to your lovely introverts who not been out the house in 3 years (eg me)

i do struggle to interact though i think am fab at it...if that makes sense or you recognize what am trying to say


----------



## streetsweeper (Jun 14, 2011)

ComtriS said:


> INTJs are certainly not people-pleasers. Don't try to be. Don't trust people either. They're idiots. You have full reason to be cautious around this world of drunken asshats. Find people you like and don't lose touch.


‘People’ are not as stupid as everyone seems to declare them; I think people should blame themselves when others end up being untrustworthy or messing up something in your life... Isn’t it our fault for not seeing the potential of this person to ruin something dear to us?

More on topic I think what Erik Anthony Johnsen was trying to say is that he doesn’t trust a person even when he believes them to be trustworthy, which means he doesn’t trust them at a subconscious level. I suggest pretending to trust them using little things- If they’re your friends you would already trust them to some extent, but try testing that to see how far you can trust them.





ComtriS said:


> Typing gets easier with research and practice. ENFPs are extroverted, but since INTJs are rather intimidating you may not notice at first. They can keep up with you intellectually. Their lives are usually rather chaotic and strange. And they're super attracted to INTJs.
> Now if only I could find out how to meet more of them. I'd rather not waste my time with the rest (except INFPs, who are also awesome but really difficult).


You are not going to like every ENFP you meet; they are not all one of the same.
I think it’s the details about someone that lead you to decide if you love or hate them, the small things they do- MBTI doesn’t deal with details. 



ComtriS said:


> Sorry, I was speaking in INTJ-speak. If a different type asked, I would have provided the answer in less straight-forward terms.


"less straight-forwards terms" //cries slightly 







Erik Anthony Johnsen said:


> Well honestly I am new to this whole thing but I know this is something I will be looking into my whole life with the personality types.


Why? 






Erik Anthony Johnsen said:


> But at the same time I've been told I need to be more selfish and not try to make other people happy instead of my self.


As much as it pains me to create doubt in your mind.. but that doesn’t sound like textbook INTJ hehe, what percentage scores did you get on the MBTI tests?


----------



## Erik Anthony Johnsen (Jun 25, 2011)

streetsweeper said:


> ‘People’ are not as stupid as everyone seems to declare them; I think people should blame themselves when others end up being untrustworthy or messing up something in your life... Isn’t it our fault for not seeing the potential of this person to ruin something dear to us?
> 
> More on topic I think what Erik Anthony Johnsen was trying to say is that he doesn’t trust a person even when he believes them to be trustworthy, which means he doesn’t trust them at a subconscious level. I suggest pretending to trust them using little things- If they’re your friends you would already trust them to some extent, but try testing that to see how far you can trust them.
> 
> ...




This is because my persona I have been acting like who I am not in order to have some sort of social connection. But at the same time I also just want to be left alone which is almost every day. But on the inside I know I am a true INTJ :happy:


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Don't get too stuck on E types. I'm INFJ but I deeply prefer the company of INTJ's. And I'd be thrilled to make a new INTJ friend.


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

streetsweeper said:


> ‘People’ are not as stupid as everyone seems to declare them


I hate to tell you what I inferred from this.



streetsweeper said:


> I think people should blame themselves when others end up being untrustworthy or messing up something in your life... Isn’t it our fault for not seeing the potential of this person to ruin something dear to us?


The potential is there for everyone under the sun to do this. Even people you don't know very well or people who aren't close to you. Everyone is capable of being untrustworthy and messing something up in your life. Yet, I trust everyone I meet until they prove to be otherwise untrustworthy. Sadly, I know a lot of people, and I only trust a couple.



streetsweeper said:


> You are not going to like every ENFP you meet


You're right. I've fallen in love with every ENFP I've met. Haha.



streetsweeper said:


> I think it’s the details about someone that lead you to decide if you love or hate them, the small things they do- MBTI doesn’t deal with details.


Completely disagree.



streetsweeper said:


> "less straight-forwards terms" //cries slightly


void talk(char* statement, object* listener) {
if(*listener != INTJ) {removeHarshness(statement);
addFluff(statement);​}

if(*listener == INTJ) {removeFluff(statement);​}

printf("%s", statement);​}



Lauren Gooch said:


> Don't get too stuck on E types. I'm INFJ but I deeply prefer the company of INTJ's. And I'd be thrilled to make a new INTJ friend.


That's because INTJs are awesome. Also notice how you said "friend". I think the biggest thing is if you're a male introvert, it's really hard to go out with a female introvert. Usually these relationships get stuck in the friend-zone, unless one of them (usually the male) has really worked on their E.


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci (Jun 20, 2011)

ComtriS said:


> That's because INTJs are awesome. Also notice how you said "friend". I think the biggest thing is if you're a male introvert, it's really hard to go out with a female introvert. Usually these relationships get stuck in the friend-zone, unless one of them (usually the male) has really worked on their E.


Actually, I pursued the only INTJ I know I've met ardently. Maybe I'm strange XD I was in love with him and generally when I want something I go after it. But it backfired to a degree. Long story.


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

Lauren Gooch said:


> Actually, I pursued the only INTJ I know I've met ardently. Maybe I'm strange XD I was in love with him and generally when I want something I go after it. But it backfired to a degree. Long story.


Define pursued.


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci (Jun 20, 2011)

ComtriS said:


> Define pursued.


Well, I guess the main thing went like this:

I was at his house. We were hanging out in his bed. I knew he liked me because I'm an INFJ and we know stuff like that. I was crazy about him but at that point I wouldn't call it love. I began flirting with him and jokingly trying to push him off the bed. I used this as a means to get into a cuddly position. He enjoyed it and smiled like he'd never smiled for me before. I eventually asked why he hadn't just kissed me. He spent 45 minutes having an INTJ reasoning fit about whether or not it was a good idea. His feelings (for once) for the better of him. He kissed me. It was the most magical experience of my 22 years. From my understanding it was equally magical for him. After that things got messy. We never touched properly again and after a few weeks he cut us off from being friends because he said it would hurt us both in the end because one day he'd have to leave (long story again.) 

And theres my definition of pursuit. Though it would vary from man to man and I highly prefer them doing the pursuing.


----------



## thunder (Jun 15, 2011)

Erik Anthony Johnsen said:


> :mellow: I am tired of not having anyone around me even remotely understand or relate to me. I want to talk to some people who can possibly get rid of this lonleyness inside. Talk? :happy:


Cool. So talk. You got people listening (at least replying...). 

Your end result (I'm assuming) is to find someone (who actually exists physically that you could talk to face-to-face) that you can share an understanding with, but since you're an introvert and you posted on a forum, obviously you're looking for someone(s) to talk to here, virtually. In the meanwhile, to kick you off -- 

What are some experiences you've had where people don't understand or relate to you? What responses do they give to you that make you feel they don't understand you/makes you feel lonely?


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

La Belle Dame Sans Merci said:


> Well, I guess the main thing went like this:
> 
> I was at his house. We were hanging out in his bed. I knew he liked me because I'm an INFJ and we know stuff like that. I was crazy about him but at that point I wouldn't call it love. I began flirting with him and jokingly trying to push him off the bed. I used this as a means to get into a cuddly position. He enjoyed it and smiled like he'd never smiled for me before. I eventually asked why he hadn't just kissed me. He spent 45 minutes having an INTJ reasoning fit about whether or not it was a good idea. His feelings (for once) for the better of him. He kissed me. It was the most magical experience of my 22 years. From my understanding it was equally magical for him. After that things got messy. We never touched properly again and after a few weeks he cut us off from being friends because he said it would hurt us both in the end because one day he'd have to leave (long story again.)
> 
> And theres my definition of pursuit. Though it would vary from man to man and I highly prefer them doing the pursuing.


I would not call this pursuing. If you were at his house and in his bed with him... I don't think you need spidey-senses to detect what's going to happen next. I would say pursuing is everything leading up to that. And btw, even though he cut off the friendship, if you then pursued things he probably would have let things happen.

And this is kinda my point. If you two ended up at his place in his bed together, without there ever being a clear indication of interest from one side or the other, it's quite clear you guys are both Is.



thunder said:


> What are some experiences you've had where people don't understand or relate to you?


Everything.



thunder said:


> What responses do they give to you that make you feel they don't understand you/makes you feel lonely?


Anything.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome to PerC.



Erik Anthony Johnsen said:


> :mellow: I am tired of not having anyone around me even remotely understand or relate to me. I want to talk to some people who can possibly get rid of this lonleyness inside. Talk? :happy:


Welcome to INTJ (sub) Forum. You've come to the right place! See you there.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

*Firstly, a welcome to @Erik Anthony Johnsen:*

"Hi".

*Secondly, some responses to the thread thus far:
*


Michael82 said:


> Welcome to the forums :happy:. I think INTJ's love online friendships..I may be wrong :laughing:


That's because people have less potential to annoy us when we can't see how stupid they look.



La Belle Dame Sans Merci said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Don't get too stuck on E types. I'm INFJ but I deeply prefer the company of INTJ's. And I'd be thrilled to make a new INTJ friend.


How many do you know?



La Belle Dame Sans Merci said:


> Well, I guess the main thing went like this:
> 
> I was at his house. We were hanging out in his bed. I knew he liked me because I'm an INFJ and we know stuff like that. I was crazy about him but at that point I wouldn't call it love. I began flirting with him and jokingly trying to push him off the bed. I used this as a means to get into a cuddly position. He enjoyed it and smiled like he'd never smiled for me before. I eventually asked why he hadn't just kissed me. He spent 45 minutes having an INTJ reasoning fit about whether or not it was a good idea. His feelings (for once) for the better of him. He kissed me. It was the most magical experience of my 22 years. From my understanding it was equally magical for him. After that things got messy. We never touched properly again and after a few weeks he cut us off from being friends because he said it would hurt us both in the end because one day he'd have to leave (long story again.)
> 
> And theres my definition of pursuit. Though it would vary from man to man and I highly prefer them doing the pursuing.



D'awwwwww....


*Thirdly, some posts that I've 'Quoted For Truth' (and they all stem from ComtriS, what's with that?):*



ComtriS said:


> INTJs are notorious for being spelling/grammar nazis


INFPs can be a bit spelling nazi-ish too, I've noted.
Though they're less sarcastic about telling people they've made typos.



ComtriS said:


> Being social is ridiculously hard for us.


Meeting people is _especially _difficult.



ComtriS said:


> INTJs are certainly not people-pleasers. Don't try to be. Don't trust people either. They're idiots. You have full reason to be cautious around this world of drunken asshats. Find people you like and don't lose touch.


I've found I can only be genuinely happy around the one or two people I feel comfortable around to be that happy.



ComtriS said:


> That's because INTJs are awesome.


I often wonder what came first:
ENFP's adoration of INTJs or INTJ's inflated sense of self-worth.

Sort of a chicken and egg type of thing.


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent (Jun 26, 2011)

OH OH OH PICK ME! PICK MEE! BE MY FRIEND! ME ME ME!!! 8D -hops up and down like an energizer bunny on crack-

Uh... -clears throat with some form of dignity- Please ignore the former sentence. I do believe that would be quite difficult lol. I meant to say welcome with a slight hint of normalcy, but it got screwed along the ENFP way of... 'Random Righteousness'. -nods in a somber manner-

In any case, hey there C: You will, in all probability, get the 'talking' you seek.


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci (Jun 20, 2011)

ComtriS said:


> I would not call this pursuing. If you were at his house and in his bed with him... I don't think you need spidey-senses to detect what's going to happen next. I would say pursuing is everything leading up to that. And btw, even though he cut off the friendship, if you then pursued things he probably would have let things happen.
> 
> And this is kinda my point. If you two ended up at his place in his bed together, without there ever being a clear indication of interest from one side or the other, it's quite clear you guys are both Is.



Well, the way I pushed him to cuddle me and finally got him to kiss me is the part I refer to as pursuing. But I see your point. Bear in mind the bed business was because he lives with roommates in a college apartment deal. His room is the only place we could have tv and privacy, and the only place to properly sit was his bed. He only had a bed and a computer chair. He clearly had not planned on things becoming more than friendly when they did. I had to kind of drag it out of him. He wanted it but he thought it was irresponsible. I did try to continue pursuit after that, but INTJ's are difficult in the way that once they make a decision they stick to it and the more out of control they feel the less inclined they are to listen to feelings. He most definitely felt a little bit out of control and the more I pushed the more he ran. This is something I regret heavily. But I don't think much I could've done would've made a difference. He more or less kicked me out of his life and I ended up leaving him a long hand-written letter explaining how much I loved him on his door and I haven't seen him since. I think the feelings were the problem, really. He was very uncomfortable with feelings getting the better of him.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

La Belle Dame Sans Merci said:


> Very uncomfortable with feelings getting the better of them.


I can honestly say that this could be used to describe every Thinker, ever.


[EDIT]


La Belle Dame Sans Merci said:


> How many E types? o.o Countless. How many INTJ's? I only knew the one in person but have seen many of his thought processes echoed among the INTJ's of this site. Its been nice


I meant INTJs.

And yes, INTJs do tend to seem alike.

I think there's _enormous _variances between them, though.


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci (Jun 20, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> How many do you know?


How many E types? o.o Countless. How many INTJ's? I only knew the one in person but have seen many of his thought processes echoed among the INTJ's of this site. Its been nice


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci (Jun 20, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> I can honestly say that this could be used to describe every Thinker, ever.
> 
> 
> [EDIT]
> ...




I guess I enjoy thinkers. But I also like introverts. I like the complexity I see in them.

I agree, there is enormous variation in them. But I think I enjoy most shades of INTJ


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> *Thirdly, some posts that I've 'Quoted For Truth' (and they all stem from ComtriS, what's with that?):*


Are you single? I like white girls with small noses, who wear dresses and put flowers in their hair.



MissJordan said:


> Meeting people is _especially _difficult.


Hm... I think I would agree with this back when I was your age. There are more difficult challenges ahead I'm afraid (maybe it won't be true for you, I don't know). Take dating as an example of meeting people. Somewhere between the girl being interested in me (and getting her number) and us actually physically going out on the date, something terrible happens and plans get cancelled. This has happened to me numerous times now, and I'm getting pretty irritated by it.

Maybe this is just women, and not me being an INTJ, so YMMV if you're gay.



MissJordan said:


> I often wonder what came first:
> ENFP's adoration of INTJs or INTJ's inflated sense of self-worth.


Inflated? I would say we have the most realistic opinion of our own self-worth among all the types.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

ComtriS said:


> Are you single? I like white girls with small noses, who wear dresses and put flowers in their hair.


You might want to double-check my profile.

I had _another _sex and personality change.



> Somewhere between the girl being interested in me (and getting her number) and us actually physically going out on the date, something terrible happens and plans get cancelled. This has happened to me numerous times now, and I'm getting pretty irritated by it.


Maybe it's an NFP thing?

Why do I always fancy the disorganised ones...?



> Inflated? I would say we have the most realistic opinion of our own self-worth among all the types.


Not unhealthy INTJs.
The ones who set the INTJ stereotype.


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> You might want to double-check my profile.
> 
> I had _another _sex and personality change.


Sad. Well, if you have another operation, you know my number.



MissJordan said:


> Maybe it's an NFP thing?


This could very well be true. Or maybe an FP thing. I'm sure all the women I've ever been interested in were FPs. Most were NFPs. And most of those were ENFPs.

I feel like I'm going to have to go find an ISTJ, just to avoid the stereotype.



MissJordan said:


> Why do I always fancy the *disorganized* ones...?


Because they need to be fixed? Certainly possible.



MissJordan said:


> Not unhealthy INTJs.
> The ones who set the INTJ stereotype.


Touche. Perhaps. I've got some abandonment issues (this is NOT fun for an INTJ to have), but I also think I have a very realistic view of myself (now). I am, for the most part, mentally healthy. The rapist says so.


----------



## streetsweeper (Jun 14, 2011)

ComtriS said:


> I hate to tell you what I inferred from this.


Let me guess. You infer that because I don’t think others are stupid it must mean that they are all more intelligent than me, why, you’re so kind. 

I believe others to be intelligent because I don’t believe in any of the available intelligence theories, I think that intelligence is equal for healthy person (our differences are illusions) someone superseding others in a fields in based on nature and nurture components, people who supersede others by a large margin in an intellectual field, have under developments in parts of their cognitive development, causing them to develop more skills useful in this area. Not that this is really something I want to discus. 



ComtriS said:


> Completely disagree.


You have two options: 
A)	You disagree with ‘little things lead you to love or hate someone then I make no comment, because that statement was my opinion, I don’t care if you don’t agree 
B)	You disagree with the MBTI only giving a rough idea of a personality

Answers: 
If you selected B I will comment. (Something starting with HAHHAHA, followed by... edit: then an explanation of why you’re incorrect



ComtriS said:


> The potential is there for everyone under the sun to do this. Even people you don't know very well or people who aren't close to you. Everyone is capable of being untrustworthy and messing something up in your life. Yet, I trust everyone I meet until they prove to be otherwise untrustworthy. Sadly, I know a lot of people, and I only trust a couple.


You don’t trust everyone until they prove to be untrustworthy; you simply test their trustworthiness in a way that cannot hurt you, gradually gaining trust in them as they pass the assigned challenges (I admit, I wish more people passed the challenges I set them )


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Ashitaka (May 1, 2011)

streetsweeper said:


> Let me guess. You infer that because I don’t think others are stupid it must mean that they are all more intelligent than me, why, you’re so kind.


I was joking. But I'm glad you figured out what I meant.



streetsweeper said:


> I believe others to be intelligent because I don’t believe in any of the available intelligence theories, I think that intelligence is equal for healthy person (our differences are illusions) someone superseding others in a fields in based on nature and nurture components, people who supersede others by a large margin in an intellectual field, have under developments in parts of their cognitive development, causing them to develop more skills useful in this area. Not that this is really something I want to discus.


Ugh, that was painful to read. Valid point though. I generally refer to logical/reasoning intelligence, when I say intelligence. I think most people do.



streetsweeper said:


> You have two options:
> A)	You disagree with ‘little things lead you to love or hate someone then I make no comment, because that statement was my opinion, I don’t care if you don’t agree
> B)	You disagree with the MBTI only giving a rough idea of a personality
> 
> ...


A of course. If I "disagreed" with B, I would say "you're wrong" and also back it up with facts.



streetsweeper said:


> You don’t trust everyone until they prove to be untrustworthy; you simply test their trustworthiness in a way that cannot hurt you, gradually gaining trust in them as they pass the assigned challenges (I admit, I wish more people passed the challenges I set them )


Nope. I'm foolish. I trust people implicitly until they prove otherwise. It's burned me many times, and I don't know what to do about it because it's quite instinctual for me.


----------



## House (Jun 18, 2011)

Erik Anthony Johnsen said:


> :mellow: I am tired of not having anyone around me even remotely understand or relate to me. I want to talk to some people who can possibly get rid of this lonleyness inside. Talk? :happy:


Ewwwww!
You want human interaction??
Gross.
You are so not an INTJ.
You're more of a spinelss INFJ.


----------

